# Darla And hersey waiting room



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i figured to help me keep my pics organized i would put them on here. 
First is Hersey ND she does not have a due date. She was running with the buck when i got her. 2 months ago her Vulva started to swell so i thought we would have babies by know. How long can they be swollen for? 4 weeks ago she started forming a udder. So i was thinking the first of May, but i dont know about her lol. Her hips look sunken in know. But thats part of her game lol. About 2 weeks a ago her vuvla was really puffy and look close to kidding. Then after keep me waiting for a day. It looks like the swelling went down a bit. :veryangry: Ive been think for the last month we should have baby's. But ive given up on figure her out. She is not tame so i cant get to close to her to fill her ligs or her udder.

Hersey April 28th this was during the time i tought kidding was soon as her hips were sunken in and vulva was really puffy and red.

March 28th 3012

First part of April

 
May 3rd 2012

May 3rd

Next up is Darla ND bred to a F-1 Mini mancha. She was in with with the buck for a months in January. So she is due sometime in June. She just started getting a udder 1 week ago so it might be the first part of June.


May 3rd 2012

May 3rd 2012 Im going to try to clip her in the next few weeks as i hope to milk her. Depending on teat size, and if she is a easy milker.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I think you can click on the pics to make them bigger. So does anyone think Hersey is close yet lol.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're looking good!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks KW Farms
Hersey is still pregnant . I would have thought the super moon would have made things progress. Im almost at the point i think she is not pregnant. Ive never had a goat show all the signs she has and still be pregnant. When i breed her i will have the dates wrote down so i don't have to go threw this again.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Her udder has definitely grown from march 28 to may 3rd so I do think she is pregnant. I would think she can't wait too much longer, probably within the next week or 2. Good luck!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

TiffoFMo, that is funny you have a goat name Hersey, that is my last name  I have seen lots of goats named Hershey, but not Hersey  

I hope she kids for you soon and that she has all girls!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Come on Hersey !! I'm pulling hair !! lol :laugh:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

LuvMyNDG's said:


> TiffoFMo, that is funny you have a goat name Hersey, that is my last name  I have seen lots of goats named Hershey, but not Hersey
> 
> I hope she kids for you soon and that she has all girls!


Her name came about because i cant spell worth a darn lol. I realized after a couple of days i was spelling it wrong. But i decide to keep the spelling the same since id already been spelling it that way. :laugh: 
I think her udder is bigger today ligs are really mushy so soon i hope


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

sending :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes for ya and hope its an easy kidding :thumbup:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

From yesterday evening, looked out today and she still going.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: lol


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

she is still going if she really is prego im really doubting it know


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Hersey is trying to get me to go baby crazy and start watching her closely. But no sir i will not do that. If she kids she kids lol. Ive got her penned close to the house so i can see her all day. I went to look at her this am and she has cream colored mucus on her. Probably just her plug which means she could go 2 or more week i might try to get some updated pics of both girls today.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok just some back shots my phone was acting up.
Darla im thinking might be due closer to the beginning of June. I know from what her first owner and i talked about putting them together it was the 2nd week of January. the day im not sure of.

Darla is coming right along she is filling out nicely hopping for twins.
Next is the on going never going to kid Hersey lol.

She does look like she might have dropped and her hips look sunken in in the pic but not in person


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say she has at least a week if not longer..... not having a breed date really causes alot of stress and worry, even if she was bred the end of December...she'd not be due til the end of the month


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank Liz Yes without a breeding date im doing this :hair: . So Hersey and Darla might be closer together. Its amazing that Hersey has been showing signs for like 2 months and Darla just started. At least it would be a good thing that she may not have got bred tell the end of December as that gave her a chance to grow a little more.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

You know i was thinking about what you said Liz. If she does go a month more that's usually when the babies start to grow. She has been a wide load for a month i dont see how her body can stretch anymore. Wounder how many she has in there unless she has lots of fluids. I need to try to take a front shot of her to show how big she really is.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Updated pic of Hersey who is still prego. Her udder is looking tight and full. And she is waddling more. Maybe she is getting closer lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

